# PureCalm or Mind Soothe



## Secretive (Feb 5, 2006)

What do you think of this~~~~~~~

http://www.nativeremedies.com/mindsooth ... sion.shtml

It's a natural remedy so not sure. Looks like it could be good.
I'm one of those who has never taken anything for my S.A. /depression. I have NEVER gone to a dr. about it to big a coward so I just deal with it best I can.

I've seen stuff online like clarocet, seredyn then came upon this I think the Mind Soothe is probably better then the purecalm.

Anyway has anyone tried it?? I would be VERY interested to get feedback???

Thanx


----------



## R4ph4el (Sep 20, 2005)

I think it would be better to combine some herbs yourself


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

You could try it. I think it's preferable to try the ingredients by themselves so that you know which one is doing what. This (as well as the high cost and shady advertising) is one of the problems I see with these "all-natural" herbal combo pills. 

For example, why not try passion flower for a while - see what it does - and then try St John's Wort - see what it does.


----------



## Secretive (Feb 5, 2006)

Caedmon said:


> You could try it. I think it's preferable to try the ingredients by themselves so that you know which one is doing what. This (as well as the high cost and shady advertising) is one of the problems I see with these "all-natural" herbal combo pills.
> 
> For example, why not try passion flower for a while - see what it does - and then try St John's Wort - see what it does.


Yes I see what you mean thanx. Sometimes I can't always get the vitamins cause I live in a small town. I just took st. john's wort today I guess it takes a few days to see any result????
I was taking a selection of vitamins for peri menopause (as things were off in that situation and I read in a book I have called "Before the change" to take these different vitamins: evening primrose oil, vitamin b6, E, C , flaxseed oil and zinc) so would it be ok you think to take these other on top. I know some think with vitamins you can take how many you want but then I hear where drs. on t.v. etc say that it's still a drug and to be careful. It's so confusing. 
I'm feeling very draggy and tired alot I push myself to do things but it am exhausted and I have no physical issues it's cause of depression I'm sure so I'd like something to give me more energy and hope to be honest.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Yep it can take a few weeks to see results from SJW. I don't think it's contraindicated with those other supplements you listed.


----------

